# NY Times on Snowboarding Fashion



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Agreed on the first part (of your comment), i wanted to know for sure that it was popular, because i always thought that it was more popular than skiing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

NY Times is so stodgy it is pretty amazing that they even decided to say a few words on snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

*juicy?*

juicy couture has snowboarding clothes?
did i read that correctly?

i'd love to see that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

The New York Times also did an article on the Ultimate Fighting Championship.
Funny considering how the Tines considers itself "highbrow"


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

geline said:


> NY Times on Snowboarding fashion
> 
> The New York times continues to misinterpret our sport with a story on the style trends of snowboarding. Interesting fact: the SIA claims that in 2004 the number of snowboarders outnumbered the number of skiers. Interesting story, clearly written by an outsider, featuring styles from snowboarrding brands Burton, Secton, Volcom, Salamon, Juicy Couture, Patagonia, Kangol, Ellesse and Ralph Lauren.
> 
> Hmmm, it is nice to know that snowboarders outnumber the number of skiers nowadays. I have always thought that skiing is more popular than snowboarding.


What is their source. Obviously they just did a survey. It would be almost impossible to go around the world and count every pair of skis and every snowboard in every house. And by popularity, do you mean what people actually do, or what they like, or what they know about?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

geline said:


> Interesting fact: the SIA claims that in 2004 the number of snowboarders outnumbered the number of skiers.


I saw that in a graph in a newspaper too. I think since then it has changed back to skiiers outnumbering snowboarders, but only by a little!


----------

